# security mark on metal fitting



## cda (Aug 28, 2012)

any easy, somewhat cheap, somewhat fast method to put some type of city id on the following fitting??

someone is borrowing them.

http://www.hydra-shield.com/images/Manuals/storz%20spec%20sheet.pdf


----------



## GBrackins (Aug 28, 2012)

is the storz connector for fire hydrants?

we carried a push on storz adaptor for the steamer connection on each engine. Then we could connect the large diameter hose (storz connection) to the adaptor.

Being aluminum alloy have to be careful trying to stamp them with id numbers, can easily crack. We had issues with our purchasing department wanting us to stamp them with id numbers. We finally got some metal tags that were peal and stick (we'd engrave the id number on the tags). Made them happy we could do our annual inventory.


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> is the storz connector for fire hydrants?we carried a push on storz adaptor for the steamer connection on each engine. Then we could connect the large diameter hose (storz connection) to the adaptor.
> 
> Being aluminum alloy have to be careful trying to stamp them with id numbers, can easily crack. We had issues with our purchasing department wanting us to stamp them with id numbers. We finally got some metal tags that were peal and stick (we'd engrave the id number on the tags). Made them happy we could do our annual inventory.


yes for hydrants

about a third of the city already has them and the other third should have them shortly

someone started borrowing them, so boss was looking for a way to mark them, so maybe the scrap yards would see that they had borrowed

will let the boss know about the possible cracking

so are the stickers still in place??? and are they easily removable???

looking for something somewhat permenant


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 28, 2012)

cda,

Stamping would not be a viable option, because of the potential

for cracking the fitting itself. What about spraying each seal with

a UV dye that can only be seen with a UV light source.

Had a scenario years ago in that hooligans were pulling the pins

on portable fire extinguishers and discharging them. After an

incident with a few of the extinguishers having been vandalized,

the commanding officer lined up the troops and ran a UV light over

some hands, ..voila! Some of the troops in the battalion were

immediately busted! D`OH !  

See the link.

*http://www.blacklightworld.com/Security%20Tracer%20Commercial.htm*

You may or may not be able to identify the culprits, but with

some good documentation, you might be able to reclaim them

from the scrap yard.

.


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> cda,Stamping would not be a viable option, because of the potential
> 
> for cracking the fitting itself. What about spraying each seal with
> 
> ...


interesting, will pass it on   gallon $ 595?? guess it would only take a little per fitting??


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe this might work...............http://www.myassettag.com/


----------



## GBrackins (Aug 28, 2012)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Maybe this might work...............http://www.myassettag.com/


as always you hit the nail on the head with the proper end of the hammer!  of course our's wasn't fancy with barcodes


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2012)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Maybe this might work...............http://www.myassettag.com/


Thanks will pass it on


----------



## GBrackins (Aug 28, 2012)

could always use an engraving tool ..... takes time but works


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2012)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Maybe this might work...............http://www.myassettag.com/


man they are broad of those, we have about 1800 fire hydrants.

I think we are just going to paint them pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GBrackins (Aug 28, 2012)

pink or neon orange


----------

